# cleo.. :(



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

i lost my cat cleo on december 18th 2004. she died from a in-curable disease called FIP. i will never forget the day that she died. she was only 1 years old. when we got her as a kitten and i rember she had a slight cold for a long time. then her adomen started to get puffy. we took her to the vet and thats when he said that she had FIP and that there was noting he could do for her and that she would problay die really soon. we planned to take her to get put to sleep, the day she died. her adomen was complety filled with fluid that she couldn't even walk. we had to hand feed her and she was in pain. the vet said that we'd better take her becuase it was highy contagious and i have to other cats. i rember that day my mom told me that we were taking her after school, but i knew she wasn't going to make it. that mouring she was laying on my area rug with a blanket and she was crying. i sat down next to her and held her , but i had to leave. she was crying for me but i had to leave. it was the hardest thing i ever had to do. that day when i came home my mom told me that she passed away on my rug. i feel soo bad. i should have stayed with her and shouldn't have left her. now whenever i think about it it brings me to tears that i let her die alone. i still can't forgive myself now. i really don't no why i left, but i think it was because i was scared and i didn't want to see her die.


----------

